# Looking for German lines pup Delaware or Florida



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

A friend of mine who lives in Florida and Delaware lost her dear dog a few months ago and is now looking for a new pup. I saw Ryanhaus Kennel in Mass noted on another thread and it looks promising but I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions in either Delaware or Florida. She isn't opposed to traveling but nearer is always better. She has had German Shepherds most of her life and misses her dearest friend. I would like to help out by giving her some suggestions and this board has the most learned GSD owners in one place that I've found. I am going to tell her about the July litter that is expected at Ryanhaus though.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is thoughtful of you to help out your friend. Maybe she would also consider adopting a rescue gsd.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sure she would consider a rescue but she really wants a pup to train from the beginning. Maybe if she could find a young dog at a rescue it would get her interest. Any ideas of rescues in the Delaware area. I know of some in South Florida but haven't found any young enough dogs for her. Most of them are seniors or over 2 already. You know how it goes. Get a cute puppy and then when you haven't trained it for two years give it to a rescue and get another pup. I hate it when people do that. It's like giving away your kid because it got a bad report card and then having another baby.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Breeder wise none real reputable ones in Del to my knowledge. PA, MD, and NJ are short drives away for a good breeder. Rescue wise there is an all shepherd rescues in Marcus Hook PA and Claymont DE. Theres also a really good one in Baltimore MD. Also the Kent and Sussex Counties SPCA gets some pretty quality shepherds


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

TommyB681 said:


> Breeder wise none real reputable ones in Del to my knowledge. PA, MD, and NJ are short drives away for a good breeder. Rescue wise there is an all shepherd rescues in Marcus Hook PA and Claymont DE. Theres also a really good one in Baltimore MD. Also the Kent and Sussex Counties SPCA gets some pretty quality shepherds


Thank you. Being from down here I'm not real aware of what is available up north. I'm not even sure what a normal person feels like a short drive is because I live on an island a little less than 7 miles long and we feel like the drive to the other end of the island is a long distance. My friend of course is from Delaware so probably doesn't have that problem. Thanks again. I'll pass on the good information


----------

